
The Kensai Sacrifices Everything to Master the Sword - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/03/26/the-kensai-sacrifices-everything-to-master-the-sword/
======
lsc
Eh, Personally, I think passion is overrated. It's like a marriage; How you
deal with the fights, the bad times has a lot more to do with your long-term
success than how hot the relationship is in the beginning.

While I agree that any given person is likely to work harder for themselves
than for others, I know some entrepreneurs are entrepreneurs because they hope
to work less hard. I know during the three or four years I bled into my
company, I certainly worked harder than most people, and way harder than I'd
consider working for someone else. but right now? I'm probably putting in
closer to 20 hours than 40 hours a week. (part of that is just that it's been
a long time that I couldn't relax, and now I can spend more time at the gym
and stuff, but part of that is that I am an intrinsically lazy person.)

The thing is, for the vast majority of us, there is a maximum amount of work
we can productively do in a given timespan; You can temporarily exceed that,
but you will become less productive in the coming weeks.

(granted, I'm only ramen profitable right now, so maybe I shouldn't be
speaking yet.)

